# Quintuplets!



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

My nigerian doe gave birth to quintuplets today. I thought she looked huge but I didn't think there were 5! Everything went pretty smooth until the last kid got stuck, fortunately it just took a little to get her out and they are all doing fine now 

A few weeks ago. 








This was her a couple days ago out grazing.








Today a couple hours before kidding








Mom and babies. 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The look on her face in the couple of hours before kidding pic says it all


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!

I would suggest pulling at least 2 of them and bottle feeding.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wowza! 

Congrats on all the new additions! Good luck with them all!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow! can we say, instant herd! congrats on all the babies!


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my word, that's a lot of babies! Everyone looks wonderful!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! :stars: Very pretty mama and babies too


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

How cute!! 
What did she have? How many boys/girls?


Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Lord, that poor girl was HUGE! You've got a whole lot of very cute kids, though. I love the coloring on the baby in the foreground!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

OMW this gives me hope for our doe  lol Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How adorable!!  lots of kiddos! Lol!
How many bucks/does?


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She had 3 boys/2 girls.

I'm planning to bottle raise two of them to help mama out, but they are all still with her at the moment, wanted to make sure everyone has been nursing and getting colostrum.









I have one other doe who is also due any day now, hoping she has no more than 2 or 3! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my, how precious! Good work!!


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Everyone did great last night, I found them snuggled up this morning. Now I have to decide who will be bottle babies...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I would suggest two that you want to keep!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I ran out with a bottle a few times a day with my quads and just filled whoever needed it, lol! That way they all learned the bottle, got to stay with mom, and got what they needed when/if they needed it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Holy Smoly!!!! That's a keeper for sure, I hope your keeping the girls!!!! If not can you send them this way, LOL!!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow! That is alot of babies! They are all so cute. Congratulations!!!


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

All 5 babies and mama are doing really well. 

My other doe kidded this evening. She had triplets, 2 doelings & 1 buckling. Unfortunately one of the doelings is VERY tiny compared to the others. We had to bring her inside and and work to keep her warm so we could feed her colostrum. I'm pretty worried, she's so small and weak  The other two are doing really well though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

These girls are keeping your hands full. Prayers sent for the little one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope your little one makes it.


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks you guys. She's really improving. She can stand now, before she couldn't even hold up her head. I'm really worried about getting enough colostrum in her. I'm struggling to get much from the mama but she's been getting what little I can get every couple of hours. At first I used a syringe but she will suck on the bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh how wonderful You sure have your hands full. Keep up the good work and keep us posted on how all are doing. They sure are cute.


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

It took some effort that first night but the tiny one from the triplets is doing well now.









Her brother is huge compared to her. The other sister is in between sizes. I'm amazed at the difference.









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I ran out with a bottle a few times a day with my quads and just filled whoever needed it, lol! That way they all learned the bottle, got to stay with mom, and got what they needed when/if they needed it.


I love that idea. Last year I had a doe with quads and took two to bottle raise. I put them back in the herd and the mom didn't want to nurse them anymore but she and the other doe were good with them around, so they grew up with the herd but also got the bottles, one would manage to sneak milk from his mom once and awhile.

I have started with your idea ThreeHavens and several of the quintuplet babies are very interested in the bottle, so I've been making a bigger bottle when I feed the tiny baby (we're calling her Bit-O-Honey aka Bitty) and they get to have an ounce or two of the leftovers if they want when I'm done feeding Bitty, so I'm really hopeful this could work


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh just adorable and her name is perfect!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Kitty had two gorgeous girls no problem!! Pictures later ^.^ how long does it take for the placenta to come out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Thegoatwhisperer congrats on the new babies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you!! Sorry I posted it on this thread lol didn't mean to!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

FuzzyTop said:


> It took some effort that first night but the tiny one from the triplets is doing well now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I am so glad to hear that, and I love her name! She is just too precious!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's Amazing.. 5 babies wow, and they are all so cute!! The triplets too.. I love the tiny one!!! So glad she made it  Congrats 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

That is so many babies! My goodness! Awesome pictures. She is gorgeous and her babies are beautiful!


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Had to share one last picture of all the kids. The quints and triplets are all doing great!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That is so awesome! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

So many kids! CUTE. Congrats!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Great looking kids you have there. I am so glad the little one made it. I love looking at awesome pictures of babies keep right on posting them..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Congrats


----------

